# Tomy talking photo album discontinued!



## Blueboo (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, just thought I would let everyone know as I have been having so much trouble finding the butterfly talking photo album that I emailed Tomy, and they have discontinued it! We even had it shown to us at transition training this week. They say they are bringing out something similar through the Lamaze range, but won't be available until late August, which doesn't help those of us with matching and intros coming up. 
If anyone has one to sell, you could make a fortune!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I hope the new model is more robust - chances if 2nd hand are low as they don't have a great reliability record. Ours worked first time but broke within one week if LO being home. Others have had to get replacement one(s) before intros started.

I think some folk have found Ebay good recently for getting new ones.

Great idea for a product though - ideal for long distance relatives etc without Skype & even if mums & dads have to go away with work it helps you g ones keep them in their minds.

X


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi blueboo

I know its no substitute for the colourful TOMY talking album but we just bought the one below for our 2 yr 8 month old for intro book. I fully intend to go to town brightening it up!

http://www.talkingproducts.com/recordable-cards-gifts/talking-photo-albums-gifts/talking-photo-album.html


----------



## Blueboo (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks wee moo, was getting desperate as they are currently selling on eBay second hand for more than they cost brand new and if, as gertie says, they don't last long, I don't really fancy paying around 25 quid for something that is going to fall apart. Particularly as we were told we need to do one for each of our 2 boys!
This one looks like a good alternative and as you say, we can always jazz it up with stickers etc!
Thanks for the tip. X


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

Me and DH had the same issue, saw 1 in Toys R Us near us, didn't buy it because it was a week before our planning meeting and had the intro book hadn't been mentioned, so we thought we'd wait.

We then stopped on the way home from father in laws and got the last one in Coventry (Toys R Us) and thought I'll go back to the store near us, which I couldn't find. Went to my car and checked if they had it in stock for click and collect and was told they had 1 in store and they'd be in touch within 29 mins. I think I waited longer, to receive a phone call and was told the same, it had been discontinued.

I spent 2 hours trying to find one online, Amazon did the cheapest at £29.99 but it was £44 at checkout, I even checked sites in the USA, they were a lot cheaper but postage took the price upto £30ish. Ebay had 2 second hand ones, but finishing in a few days and the newer one has several bids.

I was amazed to be told the item was discontinued as I bet they've sold thousands due to the adoption process, but I suppose they'll make a fortune from the newer model 

Have fun making ur albums xx

Managed to get one on the Toys R Us direct website for £19.99 plus £5 postage, so quick get online lol


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Flowerdew was selling a new one a couple of weeks ago, I don't know if she still has it. Might be worth pm her x


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Hi. Sorry to hijack your post. 

I have a talking to my book if anyone would like it. Just pm me and will sort out postage.

Can't believe they have stopped it though. It was amazing. Even ppl who haven't adopted bought it. Idiots

Thanks x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for this info Blueboo. 
I've just looked on Amazon and they are now selling for 69.99!
XX


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Just seen ebay, someone wants 99.99 ! Think we were lucky and got one in a last batch from toys r us. Hope the new version comes out soon for those that need one.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Just so you know you can still get this from amazon.com. They will ship it for you and it's about £20.00 last time I looked there were ten available


----------



## pinkblossom (May 24, 2014)

Hi Macgyver, it's now £69.99 on Amazon. xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi pink blossom have just checked amazon.com and it's still $34.99 which is about £20.00 ish

TOMY Sweet Messages Photo Bug Electronic Learning Toy

by Tomy

58 customer reviews


Price:[/t]
$34.99 & FREE Shipping on orders over $35.Details

In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.

Want it Monday, July 7? Order within 28 hrs 11 minsand choose One-Day Shipping at checkout. Details

Record a separate message for each photograph up to 8 seconds long

Holds 8 photos
Butterfly design with textured tabs and mirrors on the front for your little one to discover
Fits 6" x 4" standard size photos in each plastic frame


----------



## pinkblossom (May 24, 2014)

Ah, you are referring to Amazon.com not Amazon.co.uk    Free shipping is only for the US on there. 

xxx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, but at least it's still available there. I use .com more than .co.uk as even with postage costs it still works out cheaper 90% of the time. The only issue is if you get import tax but you just need to way up if it's something you want do you just get it and worry about the tax if you get it.


----------



## Lollipoppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I think we have one of these, unused, put away somewhere. It was a gift about 18 months ago that we never got around to using just through lack of time to print off the photos and recording the messages. If anyone would really like one (not still in box, but brand new) please PM me with a reasonable offer and I check DH doesn't mind me selling it (it was his family that gave it as a gift) and then can dig it out from whatever 'safe place' I put it in.  

LP


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I just looked here
http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Toys/Books/Tomy-Discovery-ForgetMeNot-Talking-Photo-Album(0029943)
Although Our nearby stores didn't have it they did in Oxford and maybe others, plus perhaps would post out x


----------

